# Stupid Questions.Stupid answers



## personifiedgenius (May 18, 2007)

Hi i ve seen this starting in few other forums/community so lets start our own

*NO SERIOUS ANSWERS*
U can ask ur own questions also.The other person to reply answers ur question.

here are few of my questions..
1.If Practice makes perfect, and nobody's perfect, then why practice?
2.If love is blind, how can we believe in love at first sight?
3.Why do people never say "it's only a game" when they're winning?
4.Do vampires get AIDS?
5.If a doctor suddenly died while doing surgery, would the other doctors work on the doctor or the patient?


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (May 18, 2007)

okay here is one of the answers.. to question no.5 

Well if the doctor has died performing the surgery... i guess the other doctors will continue working on the patient ....cause well the doctor is ... dead.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 18, 2007)

Answers
1.) To be perfect.
2.) Love is blind, We are not...
3.) Because when they loose it's like a war....
4.) No I am not an AIDS patient. So I guess not. 
5.) Read baazigar's reply please.


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 18, 2007)

4)... Yeah they do... Then they die... and again wake up in the night... 

My Question.... What is the meaning of the sentance, *I don't know half of you, half as well as I should lkike and I like less than half of you, half as well as you deserve....*

Aditya


----------



## RaghuKL (May 18, 2007)

My questions are
what is speed of dark?
how do seedless grapes grow?
Are there a lot of virgins in the Virgin Islands?
Are you telling the truth if you lie in bed?
What happens when you swallow your pride?
Do people in Australia call the rest of the world 'up over'?
Do pilots take crash-courses? 
Have you ever imagined a world with no hypothetical situations?
Who killed the Dead Sea?
Where is Old Zealand?
Why is it you must wait until night to call it a day?


----------



## piyush gupta (May 18, 2007)

My question is

why this thread being allowed on this forum


----------



## aneesh kalra (May 18, 2007)

vampires don't get aids because it is at type of hiv -human immunodeficiency virus and not viv-vampire immunodeficiency virus


----------



## RCuber (May 18, 2007)

Why do men have nipples?


----------



## sysfilez (May 18, 2007)

^^ for wives and gfs to give it a twist.


----------



## personifiedgenius (May 18, 2007)

Q. If a king is gay and marries another guy what is that guy to the royal family?

Q. Why does Donald Duck wear a towel when he comes out of the shower, when he doesn't usually wear any pants?

Q.Why do you click on start to exit Microsoft Windows?

Q.why in the 1500's nude photos/painting were art, while today it's pornography?


----------



## mughal (May 19, 2007)

grt question yar 

"Q.Why do you click on start to exit Microsoft Windows?"

hahahahaha


----------



## praka123 (May 19, 2007)

Q.How many feathers are their for a Duck?


----------



## aryayush (May 19, 2007)

personifiedgenius said:
			
		

> Q. If a king is gay and marries another guy what is that guy to the royal family?


Step-king?



			
				personifiedgenius said:
			
		

> Q. Why does Donald Duck wear a towel when he comes out of the shower, when he doesn't usually wear any pants?


Because his feathers become transparent when they are wet. 



			
				personifiedgenius said:
			
		

> Q.Why do you click on start to exit Microsoft Windows?


The folks at Microsoft seem to have realised the ridiculousness of the concept and this has therefore been fixed in Vista.



			
				personifiedgenius said:
			
		

> Q.why in the 1500's nude photos/painting were art, while today it's pornography?


No comment.


----------



## chicha (May 20, 2007)

Q.why in the 1500's nude photos/painting were art, while today it's pornography?[/QUOTE] 

nudity is an art but two nude ppl is not art,
its art of other kind


----------



## s18000rpm (May 20, 2007)

Ask A Stupid Question And Get A Stupid Answer!


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 20, 2007)

RaghuKL said:
			
		

> what is speed of dark?


*What Scientists think- > Darkness moves at the same speed as light, and it meets the laws of motion in that Darkness is the equal and opposite reaction for the action of the movement of light. /// *



			
				RaghuKL said:
			
		

> Who killed the Dead Sea?


* We don't know yet. Or the killer would have been caught... *

My Question.
*Do pilots take crash-courses?*


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

Now where have I heard that one before? Oh, that's right, in this thread itself:





			
				RaghuKL said:
			
		

> Do pilots take crash-courses?





			
				Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> What Scientists think- > Darkness moves at the same speed as light, and it meets the laws of motion in that Darkness is the equal and opposite reaction for the action of the movement of light. ///


Is that a stupid-stupid answer or a stupid-intelligent answer!


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

Thread reported....


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

You are free not to. 

Why does this forum have a stupid sixty second limit between posts?


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

Admin can decrease the time 

Which moderator will lock this thread?


----------



## amol48 (May 20, 2007)

Does exceptions have an exception ??


----------



## vish786 (May 20, 2007)

the one who has lost his brains... 

y its always moderator who has to lock the thread


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

Who is going to lock this thread?


----------



## vish786 (May 20, 2007)

an jacka$$ from mars... 

y do people fall in love?


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 20, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Is that a stupid-stupid answer or a stupid-intelligent answer!



That was a intelligent answer by a Stupid guy....

Why are people keep asking to lock this thread


----------



## vish786 (May 20, 2007)

so thread does not get stolen... 

y r not many ppl postin on this thread?


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

Because no one wants to participate in a stupidity session.

Why is Bose named so? Some relation to Subhash Chandra Bose?


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 20, 2007)

Bose is named as bose because he has been names as bose..... ....

Imagine.... if there were no hypothetical situations.......

Aditya


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

Which internet browser does Bill gates use?


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

Safari, on his secret Mac. 

If both boys and girls have the name 'Apurva', do the boys have girly names or the girls have boyish names?


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

Boys have girly names 

What is the system config. of Bill gates PC?


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

He doesn't have one. He has so much money, he can afford better computers. 

Why is Tech Genius so obsessed with Bill Gates?


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

Because he is world's richest and funniest guy 

Does aryayush watch Wrestling?


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

I don't know how I can give a stupid answer to that. No, he doesn't. He doesn't watch television at all. 


What is funny about Bill Gates?


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

He said in 1981 that *640KB RAM is enough for everyone* 

Can we use aero in Virtual Machines?


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

Yes, I have a font called 'Aero' installed and I am using it on Windows XP in a virtual machine. Aero on a virtual machine. 

Who was the first poster on this forum?


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

First poster  -> anupamsinha

Are gxsaurav and aryayush friends?


----------



## vish786 (May 20, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> First poster  -> anupamsinha
> 
> What is the full name of aryayush?


offtopic : @tech_genius.. hey, ur suppose to answer in stupid way... and u r answer logically correct... u hav done the same in above post also dude... check out


----------



## aryayush (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, they are the best of buddies. The bestest friends you ever saw. Ever seen Laurel and Hardy? Yeah, an intelligent and a stupid person can be friends indeed. (aryayush is very thin by the way so you know who he is among those characters.) 

As for aryayush's full name - well dude, matters of national secrecy have to be handled with care.


Is Nimish really a _fat being_ or he just pretends to be?


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

No, he is not fat

Can we put tomoto sauce in Milk?


----------



## personifiedgenius (May 21, 2007)

Why do girls go after RICH boys only?


----------



## RaghuKL (May 21, 2007)

Could crop-circles be the work of a cereal killer? 
What if someone died in the living room? 
When they first invented the clock, how did they know what time it was to set it to?
Where does the fire go when the fire goes out? 
Why did the pot call the kettle black?
Why do they call it 'chili' if it's hot?
When cheese gets its picture taken, what does it say?
Ever wonder what the speed of lightning would be if it didn't zigzag?
If 4 out of 5 people suffer from any disease does that mean the fifth one actually enjoys it?

Do blind people feel 'Love at first sight'?
If you expect the unexpected, wouldn't the unexpected be expected?
Does water float? 
Who took the bite out of the apple computer logo? 

Which came first the chicken, the egg, or the rooster?

Could someone ever get addicted to counseling?


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

Why this thread is still opened?


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 21, 2007)

Maybe Mods are enjoying this thread...

Oxyzen is neccessary to burn something, Hydrogen is flameable itself, so how come Water cool down flames...? (Its the most stupid question I can think of )


----------



## aryayush (May 21, 2007)

Because water is not their legal offspring. 

How was this reply?

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/381/aryayushuserbarkm0.gif


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 21, 2007)

^ LOL....
Funny...

Again one more...

Son of a king is called Prince.. Daughter of a king is  called princess.
But what if the child of a king is not a male nor a female..D) what will "it" be called?


----------



## aryayush (May 21, 2007)

'Princes'. It is so obvious.

What if Apple's logo had looked like this?
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/f/fa/Apple_first_logo.png/147px-Apple_first_logo.png

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/381/aryayushuserbarkm0.gif


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

People would say cool logo 

Can we install Norton Antivirus in Mac OS X?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 21, 2007)

jab aunty virus he nahi to AntiVirus kaheko?


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

^This thread titlte is *Stupid Questions.Stupid answers*


----------



## s18000rpm (May 21, 2007)

hmmm  so..... you know a virus is a Male or female?


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

Male because it is developed by male

Do computers f@rt?


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 21, 2007)

No cause computers are male.. and there are no females for them... 

When did raaabo became bald ?   (Can't resist to ask this question... )


----------



## aryayush (May 21, 2007)

When he was in the embryo stage! Poor guy, never recovered.



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Male because it is developed by male
> 
> Do computers f@rt?


Yup, computer running Windows occasionally do. 

If a man is the CEO of two companies, can one of those companies buy the other?

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/381/aryayushuserbarkm0.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (May 21, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Male because it is developed by male
> 
> Do computers f@rt?


yes

PC with Zebronics PSU farts continuosly 

why is a basic computer called by PC & Mac???
 all they do is compute & lets us discuss stupid things like this


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

> If a man is the CEO of two companies, can one of those companies buy the other?



Yeah 




> why is a basic computer called by PC & Mac???



Box 


If I save time, when do I get it back?


----------



## aryayush (May 21, 2007)

Time has an immediate redemption policy. As soon as you save time by playing less, you immediately get it back by watching television more. 

What will happen if there are no moderators on this forum one day by a weird co-incidence?

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/381/aryayushuserbarkm0.gif


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

Spammers will start spamming 

What will happen if Microsoft bought Google?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 21, 2007)

Google will stop innovating... hehe.

What will happen if Military rule is forced in punjab ?


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2007)

^^ dera vs sikhs?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Why does this forum have a stupid sixty second limit between posts?


To discourage people from spamming in useless threads


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> To discourage people from spamming in useless threads


Correction: To discourage people like Arsenal_gunners from spamming


----------

